# Tegu Color Difference?



## MaeganV (Jun 2, 2011)

I have been looking at many different argentine B/W Tegus in photos and real life, and I noticed there was a significant different in color in some of them compared to others. 

Some of the white on them is almost blinding, but I have seen others with very dull almost yellowish white markings.

What does this have to do with? Care? Stress? Breeding? UVB? Is each one is simply different?

Thanks so much!


----------



## chelvis (Jun 2, 2011)

Alittle bit of everything but the main factor would be gentics. Some are just more white than others, some are kept without UV and this will affect color as will stree and even season. But the main factor would be gentics. Some are breed to be high white, some more black some lines are known to yellow durning some seasons. Each tegu is just different.


----------



## MaeganV (Jun 2, 2011)

Thank you so much! I was very curious and didn't want to be looking at anything that could be considered unhealthy.


----------



## chelvis (Jun 2, 2011)

Typically bright eyes, good appitite, no missing nails or toes, clear nose, active and good appitie is a good sign of a healthy young tegu. Color that is really dull or appears kind of a dry look could be a sign of a bad shed which is normally from a husbandry issue.


----------



## jumper123 (Jun 4, 2011)

I second chelvis and add make sure the vent is clear as well. ask a million and 1 questions about the history,any past prolapses, food intake, mbd. they could be lying to you, but even if they are you will find out if they are knowledgeable, generally if they seem intelligent in the field they will take care of the animals. (of course not always the case sometiems its just $$). if you are working with a private party who seems to know little to nothing about tegus check there emotions about giving the tegu up for adoption. the guy i worked with cried when i walked out the door with my girl, again not always a sure sign of truthfulness but its a good start.


----------



## VARNYARD (Jun 4, 2011)

I would need to disagree, color of tegus is 100% genetic, it has nothing at all to do with season nor UV exposure. They do not change colors do to temp, or lighting like beardies, and cresties do.


----------

